

Ask HN: Project Management Apps *for* SaaS Companies - brennanm

Hey HN. We&#x27;ve been looking for a particularly good PM tool to manage our business (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;soapboxhq.com).<p>We must be a pretty typical SaaS company in that we have ongoing app updates, larger projects&#x2F;features, and large client launches scattered in.<p>Our dev team lives in github, the sales team in salesforce -- ideally I would be looking for a tool to bridge this gap. (roadmap, co-ordinate launches, project updates, any other general business projects&#x2F;tasks, etc.)<p>Does anyone out there know of a tool that could be good at this?
======
joelennon
Confluence is pretty good.

